# Here are the 3 new Jobs



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

To Help find landowners to participate in the PLOTS Program

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/info/720-pli-biol.html

I wish I had gone to school for one of the required degrees


----------

